# Nice Muskie



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey guys, this is an old fishing report so I will try to remember it off the top of my head.

I was fishing in the Kawartha Lakes (Lake Scugog) August 5. 2005 and the Walleye bite was very slow, so I decided to go for some Muskie and finally land 1, since all my Muskie have broke me off and I am not talking about little shakers either. I am talking about 45+ inches. 

So I decided to use my casting gear. Back then I had a Quantum Iron round casting reel spooled with 30lb Spiderwire Stealth braid. It was on a Berkley Lightning rod 6'6" MH 10-25lb line and 1/2-1 1/4oz lures. So I was throwing my Red Tiger number 5 Blue Fox Super Vibrax and in about 4 casts I hook into this beast. It almost pulled my rod into the water. The fight lasted about 7 minutes until my brother net the fish. It jumped out several times like a torpedo out of the water. We measured the fish. 45inches, using the method we did. Could be longer with other methods. It was a photo release. I revived the fish and released her.

Here is the pics.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice Muskie and great report.

I am still waiting for my 1st, soon, very soon :wink:


----------



## jkbirocz (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice fish. Looks like you should have been fishing for muskie all day rather than walleye.


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice fish man! :beer:


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks alot guys. 
I landed 2 Muskie that day. The other was about 2lbs lol. I also got a very nice Crappie that I was going to keep. I had it in the livewell but didn't catch anymore so I released it.


----------



## mtnman (Mar 18, 2008)

Very impressive fish dude! Are ya sure you read your tape measure right? That sure looks bigger than 45 inches. I just caught a 43 incher the other day and it looks small compared to that hog! Well anyways nice fish and keep up the Muskie fishing its fun as hell isnt it?


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 18, 2008)

mtnman said:


> Very impressive fish dude! Are ya sure you read your tape measure right? That sure looks bigger than 45 inches. I just caught a 43 incher the other day and it looks small compared to that hog! Well anyways nice fish and keep up the Muskie fishing its fun as hell isnt it?


 Oh for sure man, I measured without pushing the tips of the tail. If I had pushed the tips in, I bet it would be 48 inches. Muskie and Salmon is my favourite though.


----------



## BigRiver (May 3, 2008)

Nice Lake Scugog (The Weed Bed) Muskie =D> 

Nice to see you released her also.... =D> Practice CPR on Muskie is the only way to go (Catch,Photograph & Release) Bravo for you..more fisherman should put them back to swim
another day [-o< see: www.muskiescanada.ca

Cheers, 8) 
Rick


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 3, 2008)

BigRiver said:


> Nice Lake Scugog (The Weed Bed) Muskie =D>
> 
> Nice to see you released her also.... =D> Practice CPR on Muskie is the only way to go (Catch,Photograph & Release) Bravo for you..more fisherman should put them back to swim
> another day [-o< see: https://www.muskiescanada.ca
> ...



Thanks alot man. There is tons and tons of Muskie there. Each time I go there, whether it be for Walleye or Muskie, we always end up hooking 1 even if it breaks off or throws the hook.


----------



## BigRiver (May 5, 2008)

Hey Salmon Slayer,
In my early 20's I lived in Port Perry (30yrs. ago  ) Certainly are high numbers in Scugog for sure. Just don't like cleaning weeds off the baits continually.
I've fished the other Kawartha Lakes more than Scugog (Buckhorn, Pigeon, Stoney Etc.) .
My favourite waters now are the French/Pickerel Rivers, Lake Nipissing and Georgian Bay (North Part). The Ottawa and St Lawrence rivers are great also. Always try to get down to Lake St. Clair at least once a year too.
Have fished LOTW once and have a trip booked for a week next year there.
I tend to fish for Quality and not Quantity now.
Love to get out with ya sometime. I run a LUND/HONDA combo.
I live close to you in Kitchener.
Later,
Muskie Rick (Alias DTR) 8)


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 7, 2008)

BigRiver said:


> Hey Salmon Slayer,
> In my early 20's I lived in Port Perry (30yrs. ago  ) Certainly are high numbers in Scugog for sure. Just don't like cleaning weeds off the baits continually.
> I've fished the other Kawartha Lakes more than Scugog (Buckhorn, Pigeon, Stoney Etc.) .
> My favourite waters now are the French/Pickerel Rivers, Lake Nipissing and Georgian Bay (North Part). The Ottawa and St Lawrence rivers are great also. Always try to get down to Lake St. Clair at least once a year too.
> ...



Ya for sure man. I like the Kawartha's but it does get WAY too crowded and most of the hot summers gets really choked up. I use mainly Number 5 Blue Fox Vibrax spinners. I noticed they don't really take big baits there.


----------



## BigRiver (May 11, 2008)

In the Kawartha's no, they don't like big baits....late fall you can go a little bigger. [-X 

But up north....G Bay-French-Nipissing Etc. then Big Baits Rule for Big Fish ! :wink: :wink: :shock: :shock: 

Early season I start out smaller and the Bait size grows as the season progresses.

Rick 8)


----------



## mtnman (May 13, 2008)

> In the Kawartha's no, they don't like big baits


What size baits do you use and what kind. I catch alot of muskie around here but I wanna brake the 50in. mark and having no luck getting it! Im up for suggestion! One thing I do know is that I have to start using heavier line, 10lb test is half my problem but the fight they give on the lighter tackle is undescribable other than saying YEEEE HAAAAAAW!!!!!!!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 13, 2008)

mtnman said:


> > In the Kawartha's no, they don't like big baits
> 
> 
> What size baits do you use and what kind. I catch alot of muskie around here but I wanna brake the 50in. mark and having no luck getting it! Im up for suggestion! One thing I do know is that I have to start using heavier line, 10lb test is half my problem but the fight they give on the lighter tackle is undescribable other than saying YEEEE HAAAAAAW!!!!!!!



I mainly use #5 Blue Fox Vibrax spinners. The regular ones like this. But in a #5 blade 7/16oz




Thats the color that has been most deadly in the Kawartha's. For me atleast. I have caught 36-42" from using Rapala DT4 in natural colors like Bluegill, Perch and Largemouth Bass.

I have recently purchased this though. Blue Fox Musky Buck spinnerbait.


----------



## BigRiver (May 14, 2008)

Don't think size on Scugog matters much...probably more the vibrations and flash of
bright color.
Friend of mine Steve Wickens guides for Muskie on Scugog and he uses mainly a large (8"-10")
Red, Chartrucse or orange spinner bait with a Colorado and a Hatchet Blade real short and tight to the front of the baits body that actually hits the area just behind the lead head and makes noise. He makes these baits himself.
Seems to work very well for Steve.
Cheers, =D> 
Muskie Rick


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 14, 2008)

Majority of my Muskie have been on baits no bigger than 4 inches. I hooked the biggest Muskie I ever hooked in Scugog with a Walleye crawler harness haha. I have 7 and 8 inch body baits with not very good success. I fish for Muskie mainly in August.


----------



## BigRiver (May 21, 2008)

Hey Salmon Slayer,
Try using large spinner baits, because of the weeds.....say about 6"+......? :shock: 
Also anything that makes noise... :!: 
Rick


----------

